# [TIP]Qemu et vmware : émulateur gratuit non libre

## bouleetbil

vmware a créé un player de machine virtuelle gratuit, mais qemu permet de créer des images au format vmware. On peut donc légalement et gratuitement créer une machine virtuelle pour vmware.  :Laughing: 

1. Installation :

Démasquer les paquets

```

# echo "app-emulation/vmware-player ~arch" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo "app-emulation/qemu ~arch" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo "app-emulation/qemu-user ~arch" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

Installation:

```

# emerge qemu vmware-player

```

2. Création d'une machine virtuelle :

Créer en ligne une machine virtuelle via : http://www.easyvmx.com

3. Convertion d'une image qemu :

Si vous avez déjà une image qemu il est possible de l'utiliser avec vmware. qemu permet de convertir une image vers vmware.

```

# qemu-img convert -f raw  /media/disk-9/machine.raw -O vmdk /media/disk-9/machine.vmdk

```

machine représente le nom de la machine virtuelle créer sur http://www.easyvmx.com

Remplacer le fichier machine.vmdk de easyvmx par celui qui vient d'être créé.

4. Configuration :

```

# /opt/vmware/player/bin/vmware-config.pl

```

Permet de configurer vmware-player

```

# rc-update add vmware default

```

Pour activer le service au démarrage.

4. Astuces :

. Pour compiler qemu il faut un gcc en version 3.

. Une image qcow ne peut être converti au format vmware, il faut passer par une image intermédiaire raw :

```

# qemu-img convert -f qcow /home/gaetan/Desktop/PartageQemu/gentoofbsd.img -O raw /media/disk-9/machine.raw

```

. madwifi est incompatible avec vmware cf : http://madwifi.org/ticket/407

Dans ce cas si vous disposez d'une carte ethernet de base, il suffit de sélectionner celle-ci pour le bridge de vmware puis avec iptable on redirige vers ath0   :Laughing: 

```

#!/bin/sh

INTERNAL=vmnet1

EXTERNAL=ath0

# Enable router functionality

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

# Enabling SNAT (MASQUERADE) functionality on $EXTERNAL

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $EXTERNAL -j MASQUERADE

iptables -A FORWARD -i $EXTERNAL -o $INTERNAL -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT

iptables -A FORWARD -i $INTERNAL -o $EXTERNAL -j ACCEPT

```

Ceci m'a permis de convertir mon image qemu de gentoo/freebsd vers une image vmware gratuitement et légalement.  :Wink: 

----------

## E11

Merci pour ce howto !

J'ai jamais essayé vmware et mes connaissance de celui-ci sont encore fort dans le brouillard mais il semble que vmware ait des capacités qui me serait utile ! Donc s'il y a un moyen gratuit de le tester, je crois que je vais m'y mettre ! Malheureusement, ça ne sera pas pour tout de suite... sessions d'exam de janvier oblige...

----------

## Saigneur

Noter que VMWare est gratuit pour la création ou l'utilisation de machines virtuelles. Il suffit de demander une clé d'activation sur le site de l'éditeur.

----------

## bouleetbil

Juste une petite parenthèse, il existe aussi virtualbox qui est très simple à mettre en place et sous licence gpl2. De plus, je l'ai testé sur différents PC et est plus réactif que vmware. Donc, à essayer   :Laughing: 

http://www.virtualbox.org/

----------

